# Today's holiday Oct. 9th.



## IKE (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2017)

Finally, a holiday I can get into.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks  Ike.   Now I know what's for lunch.......IF  I can find Domino's  phone #.


----------

